# Rimless 7.2g. Double Attack. Almost ADA free.



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright here's an update, after playing around here are a few scapes :


















Settled for this :










Comments, suggestions, welcome.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

any reason why you didnt go ADA? youre off to a good start, but i would have used larger rocks for that real iwagumi effect.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

ADA /=/ Canada. That's why plus over priced.
I got this tank with nice depth, i love the dimensions for only $40 CAD.

And for rocks well when i was at BigAls , i just picked some random rocks up and went with it .

TOP VIEW :


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i thought you would save some major mulah over ADA esp in canada  

with that depth i think you should go for a driftwood with accent stone layout type deal, where the driftwood explodes out of a forest of stems. i think thatd look awesome  iwagumis are more for longer slimmer tanks.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, Kayen, your tank is doomed to failure because you don't have that ADA sticker on the front. Shame on you! I'm so disappointed. :tongue:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its spiraling into oblivion as we speak


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Something's wrong! I can't find the picture of the bag of aquasoil. Did you forget to post it?

Just kidding. Anyways, zebra rocks are really awesome. They're all over here at the LFS's, and I'm going to try some in my iwagamiscape (COMING SOON). I think you'll have great luck with it.

Oh, and nice tank! They make 12"/20" PC lights iirc, so you might want to look at the technicalities of one of those.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

for a light i would go with 12" catalina 2x18. i think they make those. and id filter it with an eheim 2213 or ecco 2234


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm planning to use an elite mini LOL. Since i already have it, and it doubles as my CO2 thinger as well as a filter.
As for fixtures, i don't think i can get catalina's over here in Canada too easily.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice start. I like the look of those rocks and your positioning is great! Why don't you take a look at these guys for filtration and these guys for the portion of your filtration that'll be seen. I think that you'll have lots of luck with eheim, and those glass inflow/outflow pipes are pretty slick! Good luck and I'll be watching this thread to see how things come along.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude why are you in canada...


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice iwagumi. IMO the tall rock stands out a bit. Maybe placing the triangular rock on the right rear at the left base of the tall one will accentuate the peak and give a nice width to height proportion.

Nice HC.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Source of HC:








Also i had a date error on there , it's supposed to be a 1 1/3 month difference not 2 month different.

I basically scooped out the ADA AS and teh HC from here and just dropped it into my tank.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice job on growing HC emersed. my add never let me keep anything the same for more than a week. and not being submerged made moving things around sooo much easier


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ehhh, is that really starphire? looks like regular glass


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> ehhh, is that really starphire? looks like regular glass


The front pane is the starphire one 

You guys are hilarious!

That tank has some INSANELY AWESOME depth :flick: It has tons of potential! I can't wait, though, I doubt you'll need to wait more than 6 weeks for the submersed growth, especially in such a small tank (which was a steal for that price!)


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's the site of the store i got it from:
www.conceptaquarium.com

and their storefront is www.aquariumillusions.com

Great service from these guys!

And as for growth- yeah probably i already have a decent amount of HC to start off with as well, but i only have a single 15 watt spiral above teh tank, so growth might not be the greatest atm.

EDIT :
Also i might throw in some HM in the future if it tickles me pink .


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

"i got a suggestion for you, get some castles, gnomes, and log cabins!" 
hahaha. It looks great so far!!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

You got that from Aquarium Illusions? Wow... I think it'll look great!!!!.... now if only i could make good tanks....lol.

Keep up the Good Work!!!

Jonathan


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

I think you've channeled Takashi.

There's only one way to do that...rave! Seriously. It's how Takashi does it. 
Looking good so far though. I like the zebra rocks in the iwagumi scapes. I'm going to do it myself...one day.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

^ Win.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

NyteBlade said:


> I think you've channeled Takashi.
> 
> There's only one way to do that...rave! Seriously. It's how Takashi does it.
> Looking good so far though. I like the zebra rocks in the iwagumi scapes. I'm going to do it myself...one day.





epicfish said:


> ^ Win.


:hihi:!!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ why does it seem like there is always a leaning rock in everyone's iwagumi tank lately? is it a fad or something? anyway, it looks good. i wish i could get the rock placement just right in my iwagumi attempts. (maybe i should try the leaning rock thing too.)


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Little update.. will fill it up in 1-2 months.
I want the carpet to FULLY fill in before i fill up.
want to throw in some glosso towards the back, and more e tenellus micro once i grow more.

Tank is now called "Richard" by the pt.net chatroom.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Also, since i mentioned 3 of these were made, two of my friends, and mine.
Well here's one of my friend's :









The other guy needs a camera >_< .


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Your friend has an awesome looking tank


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Has your tank gotten filled in yet? Looks good so far.

Where did you get Eleocharis parvula in edmonton? Did you find it at an LFS or get it on aquabid? Also looking for L. Sessiliflora, heard you had some of that too.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

seds said:


> Has your tank gotten filled in yet? Looks good so far.
> 
> Where did you get Eleocharis parvula in edmonton? Did you find it at an LFS or get it on aquabid? Also looking for L. Sessiliflora, heard you had some of that too.


Yeah i got some to spare, PMed.

Also i got it at PJ's Pets at Londonderry i walked in one day they had glosso, HC, UG, and dwarf hairgrass to my surprise.
They haven't restocked since. =/ .


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Whole bunch of pictures of Mr.Prez's tank ( he got elected as SU prez for next year yay! ).

Anyways no pics of the band geek or mine yet.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I demandeth pics of yours!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

More pics of friends:









































I want to get this moved over to the nano section is it possible? Or would i need awhole new thread?

Still no pics of mine.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Those stones are too small for an iwagumi scape they are disproportion for the tank dimensions of the tank. Stones should reach at least half of the height of the tank but the taller the better.Here are some examples from the ADA gallery notice how big the stones are. 
































Those stones will be covered up by the HC and not noticeable. For such a small tank i would have just bought 10 pots of HC and be done with it. On my Iwagumi I went ahead and bought tons of glosso no need to wait 2-3 months to fill up a tank. Just my opinion


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Working on getting more, bigger rocks, as for HC it's a rare commidity around these parts up until recently, i grew this from my own stock from a year ago, which i killed off most of, but yeah =/ .
I'm hitting up a rock yard soon to get some bigger rocks to use, and/or maybe the local BigAls to see if they have any nice rocks in.

Also there's anubias nana in mine, as well as some glosso, some downoi goes in once it's filled up.

EDIT: TANK 3 = PICTURES:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

imeridian said:


> I demandeth pics of yours!




























*note : pic quality on fulltank shot isn't bad
*it's actually saran wrap over the tank.


Yes i need to rework the rocks, will get to it when i get a bigger rock.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I have to say this is a surprise. Very nice.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Heh no update as of now.
The $200 i had in my wallet to buy new lights, stand, etc etc got stolen, 
So another set back to this tank of mine.

No updates from either friend.
It's exam season so i doubt we'll see anything from any of us three.
Also the guy with the tree tank is going to the philippines during summer so yeah.

As for hardscape i decided to leave my as is.
The HC is going to swallow it all up anyways - if that doesn't the anubias, stray moss & riccia might get to it.
Or the downoi, or the glosso, or the DHG.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sucks to hear about the $200.

At least the plants are growing in.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the $200 

You and I both have excuses to not fill the tank, I've been having trouble with getting the right light for a month now, stupid OTT-Lite can't tell the difference between different lamps


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

lol of all your friends you're the only one who hasn't filled it yet? classic.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Sucks to hear about the $200.
> 
> At least the plants are growing in.


At not a super speed, the lights aren't that strong.
Probably going 2x13w PC Desklamps.




Haagenize said:


> Thanks for the $200
> 
> You and I both have excuses to not fill the tank, I've been having trouble with getting the right light for a month now, stupid OTT-Lite can't tell the difference between different lamps


It's just a little label, i don't see why you're getting into a huge fuss, but yep, reasons reasons. I need to get a stand so i can get that 2234 hooked up for this tank (turns out the 2232 i purchased ended up being a 2234).
I just got a 12oz Paintball CO2 cylinder, just need to find a friggen adapter, cause i have a milwaukee regulator....




Francis Xavier said:


> lol of all your friends you're the only one who hasn't filled it yet? classic.


Procastination ftw.
Well really setbacks haha, i have all the live stock & more plants ready sitting in QT tanks and are doing okay, just waiting to get sent into the tank.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Aight so my friend just gave me an update, he got some HC in there, he wants more light on it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet pennywort. I think that the tank would look a lot better without the zebra rock in there. IMO


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

lol i'll tell him that.
An update from me:








Where the tank is lcoated alongside the 2 q tanks.
Here's the 2.5g:








Here's the rimless:








A sorta above view to get a view of how the carpet is at:








This crack again, see above to see where it was a few weeks ago:









Also some springtime blooms:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great growth! Fill 'er up!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Not yet, i need a CO2 -> paintball cylinder adaptor first!
Anyone wanna ship me one ? ;P

And a stand, i got an eheim 2233 for this tank.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

you know, the scape grown in doesn't look too bad. though i'd imagine with another few months growth the rocks would magically disappear.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright so i need some advice here:

Eheim 2233 (Equivalent to Eheim 2234), should i use the stock eheim output, or should i try and rig myself a spraybar? 

Lighting: Any ideas? I was thinking of using the 27w light alot of people have on here like my friend is currently using.
Or i might go with 2x13w CF desklamps, not sure on this yet =/ .

CO2: Anyone want to send me an adapter? Pretty please?

Stand: What should i use for a stand ?

Livestock: Cherry shrimp & Green Neon shrimp are gonna be what's in mine.

Oh and update on friends:


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

cool riccia mat what is it sitting on?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Sitting on some river rocks, round stuff.
After the HC fills it'll provide a nice transition , according to him.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Quick update on mine for anyone who cares:
Did a bit of rearranging haha, so i can keep tabs on the shrimp.








Condensation galore.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

I LOVE the wavy stripes on those rocks just behind the riccia mat. They give the whole tank a really cool shimmer effect.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

My tank doesn't seem to be paid attention to much.
Anyways can anyone say Ottlites?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

nice growth! I did a double take on the "springtime blooms" picture in june, then I was like

"Canada".

lol 

So you got the third ott light, eh?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice! Such a great aquascape!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> nice growth! I did a double take on the "springtime blooms" picture in june, then I was like
> 
> "Canada".
> 
> ...


Yep got it today.
Had to run to West Edmonton Mall since i was there i picked up the 3rd one, which was the last one.
$9 each. So $27 for all 3.  
Yeah i met up with a bunch of friends there was too lazy so hopped on the one hour bus ride back to the transit station on this side of the city.

By the way Canadian weather isn't bad once you get here.
Winter is a pain. Rest of the year is just fine for me.



Phoenix-cry said:


> Nice! Such a great aquascape!


Why thank you !
Which tank are you referring to by the way ? LOL .


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Some of you wondering:
"Why the heck he hasn't filled this yet?"

Oh, and yes i know why my HC needs to get trimmed ... need to get around to that too ... Well uh
Well my answer is 

/end post


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

That looks grrrreat!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Back from vacay, and he did a huge trim KILLING THE TREE  from today: 









HC








retied riccia


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I want to STEAL your tank!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine or his ?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Kayen said:


> Mine or his ?


Yours.
Yes, I will commit an international crime :tongue:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know, i could just sell it to you ... haha. ;D .

http://www.conceptaquarium.com/

They were who made my tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Kayen said:


> I don't know, i could just sell it to you ... haha. ;D .
> 
> http://www.conceptaquarium.com/
> 
> They were who made my tank.


Ehh, too complicated lol


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yours.
> Yes, I will commit an international crime :tongue:





clwatkins10 said:


> Ehh, too complicated lol


CL Stop by my place and pick me up I'll drive. I want to stop off and ind a couple of good shops though on the way.


Kayen- Ever find yourself a paintball tank to standard regulator adaptor?

Craig


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> CL Stop by my place and pick me up I'll drive. I want to stop off and ind a couple of good shops though on the way.
> 
> 
> Kayen- Ever find yourself a paintball tank to standard regulator adaptor?
> ...


Want to take me with you on the round trip home ? :icon_smil

Oh, and no i haven't found the adapter .. so i'm still running CO2-less.
And my tank is still emersed as a result.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Kayen said:


> Want to take me with you on the round trip home ? :icon_smil
> 
> Oh, and no i haven't found the adapter .. so i'm still running CO2-less.
> And my tank is still emersed as a result.


I may have the part you need. If my new tanks come as expected I will have the adaptor to go from a paintball tank to standard regulator available.

Craig


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweet. Though i'm clueless as payment method.
I'm staying away from paypal from the moment, as it seems to give me random charges.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Kayen said:


> Sweet. Though i'm clueless as payment method.
> I'm staying away from paypal from the moment, as it seems to give me random charges.


 
If it all works out I can just send it and you can grab a MO at the PO for me when you get time.

Craig


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds good, by the way any tips on the tanks ?

Constructive criticism always helps IMO


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The one needs water.  and the other looks good. the big rock pointing at the tree seems to take away from the tree though. IMO.

Craig


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice looking aquarium, Kayen. 

Also, the silicone work is quite good on the tank you bought. No reason to buy an ADA tank if you can get that.



MARIMOBALL said:


> Those stones are too small for an iwagumi scape they are disproportion for the tank dimensions of the tank. Stones should reach at least half of the height of the tank but the taller the better.Here are some examples from the ADA gallery notice how big the stones are.


Yeah, it is a law of the universe that the rocks must be larger to be Iwagumi (c).










Wait, I swear I've seen that photo somewhere.... Oh wait, here it is:









Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Kayen said:


>


Dude, this shot is amazing, I love the shading under the moss.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow amazing tanks! I want to try emersed now! I'm guess you just put a plastic cover over it and iet it sit under light? Natural light or a fixture?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Kayen said:


> ADA /=/ Canada. That's why plus over priced.
> I got this tank with nice depth, i love the dimensions for only $40 CAD.
> 
> And for rocks well when i was at BigAls , i just picked some random rocks up and went with it .
> ...


Not sure if this was asked already, but where did you get this tank for $40? I'm in Ontario and have been looking for a place that makes custom tanks without charging crazy prices.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Local tank company, i posted a link to the company that made it for me a few posts ago.

And for emersed ... i'm just using fixtured light. However the tree tank has never been emersed, it's just at a stage in it's life where it's 8-9 months old, but still a work in progress. 

He says he hasn't fertilized for a month now, but he's going to start upping CO2 levels soon, + excel due to BBA everywhere.

MY TANK ... that's another beast all together ....


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

your tank is awesome man!! what kind of moss it that on the DW?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

great looking tank! i really like the moss tree! 
that BBA is a pain! hopefully the excel dosing will kill it off though.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I love the _moss-tree_. Would it be strange if I complemented the algae on the rock on the right?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

loving the new shots! what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

nice downoi man


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

point and shot cannon camera.
SD750 using macro mode.
Nothing special.

BBA starting to go away, got some amanos , and excel treatment he says.
Pictures to come soon.
My own tank , no progress, NEED ideas.
Thinking of river rocks + UG + DHG iwagumi.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice set-ups!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Discussion on ow he got rid of the BBA:
Him - "One thing about living organisms is that we just don't like fire....." 
Me - "Well, there's always extremophile bacterium, luckily BBA is no extremophile bacterium"
Him - "BBA ain't no match for fire, it just wishes it was extreme."
Me - "Lesson learned, fire beats excel any day for removing you algae problems"

So how did he get rid of it ... with a friggen blowtorch FTW.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't mean to be_that guy_, but it's possible that you should consider some water in your tank. 

I still love the moss tree.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Note: both tanks have ben neglected, and that was him doing somethign after i provoked him to take action?

Me? I haven't done crap yet. HC has degraded, so i gave a bunch away. Still awaiting the aquisition of pressurized CO2, and more rocks and wood.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright so he did a bit of a rescape ...
Comments appreciated!









































As per always, he wants your comments, suggestions, etc!
He knows what you say , as he lurks PTnets shadows o.o !


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Updates... coming soon ...
Or never.

My tank died offcompletely.
New HC growth over dead HC. Tank looks exactly the same it did a year ago, still hasn't been filled up yet.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Sad update. My tank still isn't filled up, still same old same old, progress will be coming, eventually. Getting some staurogyne sp. to try out emersed.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Dude.

It's been over a year. I think you need to fill the tank.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

DUDE... i miss that moss tree tank.. soo bad


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Francis it's been nearing two years. 
I've finally posted the tank for sale, as is and hopes the next owner fixes it up .


----------

